# Eye of Round Pastrami



## oompappy (Aug 30, 2007)

Made some pastrami using eye of round instead of brisket. I used the 
dry cure method and a combo of the virtual weber bullet & k.kruger 
recipes (http://bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=5984&highlight=pastrami) 
with a couple minor changes. Turned out Great!!! Good hot or cold.

Here's the pics....
(click to enlarge)




Trim some fat...




Coated with cure & seasonings....




In zip-locks for 4.5 to 5 days in fridge 
turning daily....




Rinse really well / soak...




heavy coat of the cooking rub....




On the smoker at 225* to 250* for 5 hours 
until 165* internal...




Let cool then refrigerate....




Slices...


----------



## john a (Aug 30, 2007)

It sure does, great job oompappy. Good pics also


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 30, 2007)

Do look good. I tried turning some chuck roasts into corned beef once upon a time using a wet brine type cure.  Was not real happy with the results on that deal. The round looks much mo betta. 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 30, 2007)

that is awesome. I would love to have a slice of that.. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

*

     On RYE please!


Very nice job [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] *


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pappy another fine recipe I will try soon! Thanks to you and Kevin


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 30, 2007)

That looks great nice job...mine on rye as well..


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Amazing
 [smilie=eek2.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 30, 2007)

yum wow. 

on rye with a bit of kraut and some mustard please.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 31, 2007)

YUM Pappy!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 31, 2007)

Fine lookin Stramy Pappy


----------

